# Generic Question



## BKS (May 28, 2012)

The person who had my trailer before me, lost the winch handle, and in true ^%^$^*$&$^%# fashion used a pair of vise grips on the crank. Can I take this apart and replace crankpin? OR would I be better off just to buy a whole new winch?


----------



## Frogman Ladue (May 28, 2012)

I paid $20 for my winch at Harbor Freight. It came with a new strap and hook. I think it's gonna be hard to beat a $20 project. 

My handle does slide on the winch shaft and attach via a small bolt. It can be replaced. Just where are you going to find a handle?


----------



## BKS (May 28, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Frogman Ladue (May 28, 2012)

Cable unit on sale for $17.99...middle of the page.

https://www.harborfreight.com/more-couponsusa.html?hft_adv=10062


----------



## Johnzsmith (May 30, 2012)

Frogman Ladue said:


> Cable unit on sale for $17.99...middle of the page.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/more-couponsusa.html?hft_adv=10062



Thanks for the heads up. I need a new winch for my trailer as well, and walmart wants 35 bucks for one.


----------

